# Have you, as an F, ever been called insensitive?



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

And for Ts, how about you?

Do you think empathy and sensitivity have any direct connection to the F/T dichotomy?


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

i have been called insensitive but i think they were trying to guilt-trip me. i do think T may get this more often than F but it is about how you say what you say more than it is about how you process things and make decisions. i know a couple Ts who are very good with empathetic ways. i know Fs like myself who can get quite caustic when they feel hurt.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never CALLED any Fs insensitive, because I don't really care about what they consider insensitivity, but I know many who would be considered as such, even by their own standards. They don't appear as such to similar people who expect similar things out of eachother.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, i've been called insensitive, and it was deserving.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

I have. As an INFP it seems pretty antithetical cos we're supposed to be all touchy-feely and junk. But the fact is we're Fi dominant. We have huge wells of empathy and feeling but it's mostly kept to ourselves. As such people sometimes view us a cold and distant from the outside, when they don't really "get" us. Because of our introversion, especially our Fi, we can be prone to brooding and excessive introspection which (IMHO, unfairly) gets us typed as self-absorbed and, yes, insensitive. 

I've been called insensitive for these reasons. Also because I have little patience for the melodrama of my own type cos I know exactly how they are thinking and feeling due to me being INFP myself. I also don't deal with Fe that well and find blase displays of emotion kinda demeaning of the emotions themselves.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

My excessively blunt nature causes me to say things that I consider Insensitive. But no one has ever called me insensitive.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't recall anyone ever calling me that, but I have acted insensitively at times.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a T and I've never been called sensitive


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

You simply can't make everyone happy. Someone out there somewhere will find you insensitive to their needs. Polarization is the nature of human behavior and values.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm an ENFJ and I get called insensitive all the freakin time...I think the people around me are just way thin-skinned though. If I can't even state the facts without hysteria ensuing, then that's really not my problem. :/


----------



## Petals (May 9, 2011)

I get called that on occasion. Usually by people whom I don't like and therefore get my Te outer shell rather than the softer Ne or NeFi. If you are going to be a drama queen or try to guilt trip me, I am not going to play your reindeer games. Boom, I am insensitive.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Oops, I realised I forgot to post my own view.
I've been called insensitive a few times by my friends, but without anger. It's when I'm so absorbed in something I'm doing and I don't notice that I'm disturbing other people. I feel terribly embarrassed when that happens!

By the way, thank you for the responses, honestly I am quite surprised at the results.


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

Feelers make being insensitive uncool. 

But I do know of this INFP who always blogs via tumblr about how she "fucking hates people" and how she "can't trust anyone... blah blah blah" when she clearly has a supportive network of close acquaintances. It's almost as if she's feigning being a Feeler at all when that's the stigma causing her to react in this irrational way (she doesn't know about the Myers Briggs personality types).


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

And oh, I'm definitely sensitive; but it's because I'm attuned to my surroundings and not so much my emotions.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

unfortunately yes. Only once or twice in my life however, but it's one or two times too many.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, and I suppose I can be.....sometimes.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

All the time.I revelled in it,cuz it proved my _badness_.Cultivating toughness into a seamless image.

Beneath it all though it was tough to maintain.


----------



## Mariz (Jun 15, 2011)

Mmm-hmm.
I even get called a meanie or a harsh and rude person.
Which I'm not really bothered with at all. [Mmm. Insensitive all right.]
Well basically, I'm a sensitive person but I tend to put that trait in places where it belongs.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm an F and sometimes I seem to not consider others.... even though I do....


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Yep, definitely. I've been called insensitive, and I've been insensitive. I rarely do it intentionally, though. Most of the time it's because I just haven't noticed something important to the other person, or I've gotten a bit carried away with being the center of attention and I start going a bit over the top. There are times that my brain is going so fast that words escape my mouth before I can stop and think about what effect they'll have on the people around me. 

Gotta be careful how you expel that energy!


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, and it's true.

I don't have a filter in real life. I say things, and then I realize later that they were insensitive and feel badly that I hurt the other person. Sometimes I don't feel badly. Sometimes I feel it was deserved and they need to toughen up. Either way - insensitive.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

I was called insensitive by my ESTJ grandma because I was too sick to eat some food she _microwaved_ for me!


----------



## Gildar (Aug 4, 2010)

I was called insensitive by a girl because i wouldn't say she was beautiful... i knew her for literally only a few minutes and i couldnt say she was without lying. I dont lie except in extreme cases. We went our own ways after that.

As such i must push the insensitive selection.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes I have, sometimes deservedly so, I have my bad moods sometimes just like everyone else.

I've also been called insensitive for ridiculous reasons, one time it was when one of my friends was depressed and I refused to make him go out partying to 'help him feel better' as those who wouldn't let him be put it... :dry:


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

I'm an INFP and said yes that I'd been called insensitive but the truth is it's ME who has called me that - to myself. =) So I don't know if that counts. I sometimes am so caught up in my own head that I don't pay attention to how I brusque I come off to others, and that's when I try to check myself.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I am insensitive if people do something that causes problems and it could have easily been prevented. Especially if I see them make the same mistakes multiple times, I have absolutely no sympathy/empathy etc for that. I'm extremely compassionate when I feel someone deserves it. So much though that I feel like I am feeling their stress right along with them, but if I don't think the situation warrents it, I basically feel nothing. :/


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

They call the the "Emotional Sponge" but never been called insensitive


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

They call me the "Emotional Sponge"... Ive never been called insensitive


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

Petals said:


> I get called that on occasion. Usually by people whom I don't like [...] If you are going to be a drama queen or try to guilt trip me, I am not going to play your reindeer games. Boom, I am insensitive.



WORD. I am a smoosh-fest with people in the inner or neutral circles of my social life, but once I hit that breaking point in which I mark you as an asshole, all bets are off.


----------

